# LLanwarne Church Herefordshire



## neill (Feb 6, 2011)

The ruined Church of St. John the Baptist, was abandoned in 1864 due to constant flooding from the brook, the Gamber. LLanwarne means 'Church by the swamp'!

The chancel and nave of St. John's were built in the 13th Century, with later alterations, which include rebuilding of the south aisle and a cross being built in the churchyard during the 14th century. A tower and columbarium and a lych gate were added during the 15th century and in the 16th century, an Elizabethan monument was placed on the south wall. The porch and doorway were built in the 17th century.

A new Church was built 100 yards up the road, on higher ground. The old Church is still looked after by the villagers.

















































The pictures are not great as the light was low and I only had a naff hand held camera with me.

Enjoy!

N.


----------



## Alansworld (Feb 6, 2011)

Naff camera maybe, but great pix nevertheless. Love old churches!

A


----------



## night crawler (Feb 6, 2011)

I echo those sentiments as well.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 6, 2011)

It's beautiful. You always come up with such delightful places, Neill. Good stuff.


----------



## RichardH (Feb 6, 2011)

Alansworld said:


> Naff camera maybe, but great pix nevertheless. Love old churches!



Like what he said.


----------



## nelly (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautifully taken pictures

Thankyou


----------



## muppet (Feb 6, 2011)

great find and pics thanks for posting


----------

